# Asus Armoury Crate erkennt keine RGB-Komponenten



## Clayhat (20. Dezember 2019)

Servus,
Ich habe eine Asus Strix Vega 56, Asus B450-EGaming Mainboard und ARGB Lüfter,
zum steuern habe ich immer Asus Armoury CRate genutzt. Nach einer Windows Neuinstallation geht nix mehr, keine einzige Komponente wird mehr erkannnt.
Ich bitte im hilfe, das "Normale" Asus Aura kackt bei mir nur ab.


----------



## Viking30k (21. Dezember 2019)

Hast du auch in Armory crate unter Update Center die Updates für Mainboard etc. Installiert?

Hatte das bei mir auch nachdem ich die Updates gemacht habe ging es wieder


----------



## Clayhat (21. Dezember 2019)

Keine Updates Verfügbar


----------



## Viking30k (21. Dezember 2019)

Komisch hm ich erinnere mich gerade daran ich hatte das auch so hatte dann keine Lust mehr ewig zu suchen und habe es einfach so lassen ein paar Tage später ging es dann plötzlich und meine Teile wurden wieder von der Software erkannt 

Trotzdem im mag dieses Armory crate nicht


----------



## Clayhat (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß, diese Software ist absoluter Rotz, scheiß Programmierung und bugs.
Ich habe win10 nochmal zurückgesetzt und den dreck neu Installiert, jetzt läuft alles wieder....


----------



## Clayhat (21. Dezember 2019)

Bei diesen 2 Punkten lache ich mir echt den Arsch ab
XD


----------



## Clayhat (21. Dezember 2019)

Sonst war ich immer mit Asus zufrieden, aber bei Armoury Crate haben die echt ******* geliefert...


----------



## Viking30k (21. Dezember 2019)

Aber total bei mir hat es nach Tagen plötzlich funktioniert xd


----------



## pseudonymx (16. September 2020)

Hab grad s selbe Problem also ma hochholen das ding 

Heute PC gestartet, die Gskill  gingen in ihren stanni Rainbow mode und alles andere Leuchtet Orange die LEDs des Mainboards leuchteten garnicht.... Stelle ich im Bios AURA all Off gehen aber ALLE Adressierbaren LEDs aus. ansteuern kann das board sie also... nach nem Restart hab ich Aura im Bios wieder an gemacht und siehe da, die beleuchtung des Boards funktioniert wieder.

Armoury Crate findet aber dennoch keine Geräte, versuche ich das Oled Display des Crosshair anzusteuern sagt er mir nach kurzem Laden das der dienst für die beleuchtung ausgelastet ist.... Dieste sind alle an. Das oled zeigt auch seine stanni CPU temperatur an ändert sich auch, da scheint an sich auch alles okay.

Es kann sein das Windows sich heute Nacht geupdatet hat (PC lief und hab ihn morgends ohne den bildschirm anzumachen runterfahren lassen) Ein softwareseitiges bzw Windows Problem ist also nicht auszuschließen

Was mich wundert ist das auch EZ flash nicht funktioniert... Er sagt connection failed obwohl Internet da ist.... das da was am bios ist kann ich also ATM auch nicht ausschließen... werds mal gleich auf die nicht faule weise updaten.

gibts da draußen noch wen der das problem kennt und lösen konnte?

edit: also mit Icue lässt sich auch zumindest die beleuchtung des Boards steuern.... ou mann wenn da mal net windoof wieder reinpfuscht und alles an funktionalität wegrasiert

Update:Regitry cleanen , bios flash, hat alles nix gebracht

hab alle asus dienste die mit beleuchtung zu tun haben deinstalliert. Inplace update gemacht und armoury neu installiert. funktioniert wieder alles.


----------



## _Tobi1234_ (24. Februar 2021)

Moin,
ich konnte Armoury Crate installieren. Wenn ich dann auf Aura Sync gehe wird mir meine Rog Chakram Core angezeigt. Wenn ich aber auf die Registerkarte „Gerät“ gehe wird mir nichts außer der normale Hintergrung angezeigt. Die Rog Chakram ist mein einziges Asus Gerät. 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sly84 (25. Februar 2021)

Bei mir hatte Armoury Crate auch nicht wirklich funktioniert. Wenn es nur um die Beleuchtung geht, dann würde ich 
mal Lighting_Control_1.07.79_V2.1 vorschlagen.
Vergisst mal hin und wieder die settings, dann halt neu einstellen und ein paar Wochen Ruhe haben.
Wenn Lüfter noch eingestellt werden sollen, dann noch separat die AI Suite installieren.


----------



## pseudonymx (25. Februar 2021)

Also hab damals das Problem recht simpel gelöst... jegliche Beleuchtungs Software rubter kicken... Dann windoof inplace upgrade... Problem ist im Grunde fast immer das selbe... Die Beleuchtungs Dienste zerschießen sich... vorallem wenn mehrere softwares (armoury crate und icue z.b) laufen... AI suite funktioniert generell nicht ordentlich bei mir.. ka warum Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern... find die AI suite aber generell relativ useless.... Hatte das Problem jetzt schon 3 mal seit ich den letzten post hier geschrieben habe... Jedes mal hat ein deinstallieren der rgb Software... Dann inplace und neuinstallieren geholfen. 1 mal waren 2 inplace upgrades nötig... scheinbar zerschießt grade die armoury crate die Beleuchtungs Dienste gern mal direkt bei Installation....


----------

